# How long can a green anole go without a UV light?



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 11, 2019)

I am getting a green anole or two soon. I ordered UV bulbs on Amazon, but they won't arrive until the 25th. I won't get the anole(s) for a few days. Will they be able to make it safely until the 25th without UV? 

Though I may be somewhat experienced with mantids, when it comes to reptiles I know next to nothing! Thanks!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## RebelleSinner (Feb 11, 2019)

Do you have a heating pad you can use in the meantime? That’ll do while you wait


----------



## danl82 (Feb 12, 2019)

As long as your other things (heat/water/humidity/food) are okay they should be alright for a bit. I would say anything longer than 2 weeks would be too long though.

They do require general light to go about their day to day lives though, they are a primarily diurnal species which rely on sight to hunt. So the room they are in will need to be well lit in the day time, if there is daylight coming in a window that would be great. You can even turn the enclosure to face the window, just dont place it directly in front of the windows as too much can overheat vivs.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 12, 2019)

danl82 said:


> As long as your other things (heat/water/humidity/food) are okay they should be alright for a bit. I would say anything longer than 2 weeks would be too long though.
> 
> They do require general light to go about their day to day lives though, they are a primarily diurnal species which rely on sight to hunt. So the room they are in will need to be well lit in the day time, if there is daylight coming in a window that would be great. You can even turn the enclosure to face the window, just dont place it directly in front of the windows as too much can overheat vivs.


Ok, thanks! I have heat, humidity, water, food, and calcium supplement. I can leave the light on in my room or put them near the window (no risk of overheating because it's winter and the tank has a screen top.) Thank you so much for your help!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## danl82 (Feb 12, 2019)

Near the window would help in that circumstance and they should be okay until you can get your uv set up. They aren't very big so are quite sensitive to changes in their environment so just watch out for too cold or too hot.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 12, 2019)

Ok. Our windows block out all UVB rays, and some UVA rays, but there is still some UVA that gets in, so they will at least have some UV when the sun shines in directly.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## danl82 (Feb 12, 2019)

It's not uv from the daylight so much as a day/night cycle. They'll just have to make do without uv until you get your bulb. Good luck, they are fun little lizards to keep.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 12, 2019)

Ok! I am looking forward to getting it! Thank you so much for your help!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 13, 2019)

cool, show us some pics when they arrive


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 13, 2019)

I will! I pick them/it up tomorrow!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 13, 2019)

Super! Post a million pics!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 14, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Super! Post a million pics!


I think that might exceed the limit... Lol

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 16, 2019)

Sorry I didn't post earlier! I got two unsexed juvenile green anoles on Thursday. they are so cute! One of them isn't eating so I'm a little worried.





Here is one of them just fooling around:




I'm in love! ❤

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 16, 2019)

Oh wow!  Super neat!

What do they eat? Crickets and worms?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 16, 2019)

Ya! They eat crix, mealworms, worms, roaches, grasshoppers, etc.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 16, 2019)

Hope the one starts to eat for ya soon!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 16, 2019)

He did, finally, start eating!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 16, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> He did, finally, start eating!!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Great update!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 16, 2019)

For sure! I'm so relieved!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## danl82 (Feb 18, 2019)

Probably just needed to settle in before he'd eat.  They grow up quick so hopefully you'll see one fanning his throat by the summer. They look great, good luck with them.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 18, 2019)

They look cute I hope you have a pair. Do they have names?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 18, 2019)

danl82 said:


> Probably just needed to settle in before he'd eat.  They grow up quick so hopefully you'll see one fanning his throat by the summer. They look great, good luck with them.


Thanks! 



Little Mantis said:


> They look cute I hope you have a pair. Do they have names?


Ya, they sure are cute! I actually wouldn't love a pair, but idk. They are called Kylo and Katoa.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 18, 2019)

Ok, so I'm getting worried again about one of my anoles. He still won't eat much! He has had 3 or 4 crickets and maybe a mealworm or two since I got him on Thursday, and he is not showing much interest in any prey. His sibling wolfs down food the moment it sees it. One is getting fat, the other kinda skinny. I am feeding them separately. What should I do?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 19, 2019)

Her ate another cricket today so far, and has the option for another cricket, a mealworm, and two different small sizes of dubia. I'm glad that he's eating, but he is not eating nearly as much as he should be, from what I'm told. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 21, 2019)

Picky eater ate a mealworm today, but I had to hand feed it to him. The other guy shed.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 21, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> The other guy shed.


What does that even look like?


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 21, 2019)

Okay,  googled it. Neat!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Mar 16, 2019)

@MantisGirl13

I didn't know you had a few reptiles! Cute little guys/ girls


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 16, 2019)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> @MantisGirl13
> 
> I didn't know you had a few reptiles! Cute little guys/ girls


Ya, I got two male green anoles and am thinking about a crested gecko.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Mar 16, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Ya, I got two male green anoles and am thinking about a crested gecko.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I have 1 bearded dragon, a few spring peepers, and a rebacked salamander.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Mar 16, 2019)

My springys laid eggs.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 16, 2019)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> I have 1 bearded dragon, a few spring peepers, and a rebacked salamander.


Cool!

- MantisGirl13


----------

